# Remote camping on ATV's



## Fuller (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anybody know of anywhere in North Ga, Tennessee, North Carolina region to do a pack in ATV camping trip? Looking to load up a few four wheelers and get as far from people as we can. I know plenty of places to ride, but none that let folks camp in a remote spot on the trail. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 300 Mag (Jul 8, 2011)

Check out Brimstone Recreation in TN.  Plenty of property, I have riden all day and never seen another rider.


----------



## noslofivoh (Aug 28, 2011)

Brimstone is one... I think you can at Coal Creek too but it is not "advertised" or "advised" We asked about night riding at Coal Creek and we were told and I quote "if you ask we have to say no... but I really did not hear you ask, did I?"


----------



## Hogtown (Sep 1, 2011)

Only place I know to really do that type of thing is in the Rockies.


----------

